# The Werewolf Thread



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

The Beast of Cannock Chase is back - and on the hard-shoulder. 

Motorists on Junction 10A of the M6, near Cannock, jammed Highways Agency helplines on Wednesday morning, with reports of a 'wolf-like creature' racing between lanes at rush hour. 

Motorists looked on in disbelief as the three-foot long creature, described as 'greyish black', raced between lanes, dodging stunned motorists before diving for cover in nearby trees. 

Highways Agency staff joined motorway police to hunt for the creature and later stated the 'beast' was likely to be a husky dog. 

But a spokesperson at Saga Radio, whose eye-in-the-sky traffic reports were first to clock the event, said: "Highways staff said that it was probably a husky dog. But everyone who saw it is convinced it was something more than a domestic dog. I know it sounds crazy, but these people think they've seen a wolf." 
With wolves extinct on our shores for centuries, could it be the mysterious creature was, in fact, the legendary Beast of Cannock Chase? World-renowned paranormal investigator Nick Redfern certainly thinks so. 


He said: "Many big cats, such as panthers, were kept as pets until a couple of decades ago. The 1976 Dangerous Animals Act put an end to that, making it an offence to own them. What happened was, many of these pets were released into the wild as a convenient way for their owners to be rid of them. 


"It is possible that by now, these animals are on to their third or fourth generations. They could be the big cats people are seeing on the Chase now. 


"But saying that, there are a lot of documented reports of sightings which date back as far as the 1600s and 1700s, predating the 1976 Act by centuries. It does make you wonder why, 300 years ago, in the absence of publicity, someone would go to the lengths of making up a sighting."


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I always thought it would be cool to be a werewolf. Nothing else to add here, just a pointless post on my part.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

I've always thought it would be cool to date a werewolf...but that's just me.


----------



## Bram Bones (Aug 29, 2005)

I always thought it'd be cool to clean up after a werewolf.

anyone remember the old British-made series called LOVE AND CURSES (shewolf of London).
about a paranormal investigating team (male and a female) where the female was a werewolf? Great series. 
She was pretty cute. I'm pretty sure I'd date her. I'd take the risk.

http://us.imdb.com/title/tt0098909/


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

grapegrl said:


> I've always thought it would be cool to date a werewolf...but that's just me.


Yeah, yeah....It's that Hugh Jackman thing...blah, blah.... lol


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Bram Bones said:


> I always thought it'd be cool to clean up after a werewolf.


 I'm sure the folks across the hall are wondering what I'm laughing so hard about this early in the morning!

BTW, Fuzzy left you a "surprise" right next to the front walkway! 
/hands Bram a shovel


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I dunno Bram...hairy women...something very...


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Same goes for the men Sinister.....


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Agreed! Especially those with hairy backs, shoulders and no hair on the roof.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Hairy backs...EEK!!

/getting lots of mileage out of "surprised google-eyed baby" today!


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

grapegrl said:


> I've always thought it would be cool to date a werewolf...but that's just me.


Aaahhhhoooooooo!


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

*giggle*

/scratches Hibbie's ears


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

/stomps foot involuntarily and wags tail.... wait I don't have a tail. eeeew


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

Have only dabbled in Werewolf lore....might be fun to did into it further!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

*The Straight Dope on What happens if a werewolf bites a vampire?*

What happens if a werewolf bites a vampire? What's the minimum daily requirement of blood for a vampire? Can you get zombified by having sex with a zombie?

http://www.straightdope.com/columns/read/2678/what-happens-if-a-werewolf-bites-a-vampire


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Cecil Adams and "The Straight Dope" are well worth a read any day, no matter what he's talking about.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

how interesting!

that was a fun read


----------

